# netscape-flash-5.0.50.tar.gz - File not found

## nono

Hi,

ich wollte gerade eben ein update machen und da sagt er mich doch folgendes...

```
nono root # emerge --update world

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge net-www/netscape-flash-5.0.50 to /

>>> Downloading http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/netscape-flash-5.0.50.tar.gz

--12:14:05--  http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/netscape-flash-5.0.50.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/netscape-flash-5.0.50.tar.gz'

Auflösen des Hostnamen »www.ibiblio.org«.... fertig.

Verbindungsaufbau zu www.ibiblio.org[152.2.210.81]:80... verbunden.

HTTP Anforderung gesendet, warte auf Antwort... 404 Not Found

12:14:06 FEHLER 404: Not Found.

>>> Downloading http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/netscape-flash-5.0.50.tar.gz

--12:14:06--  http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/netscape-flash-5.0.50.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/netscape-flash-5.0.50.tar.gz'

Auflösen des Hostnamen »www.ibiblio.org«.... fertig.

Verbindungsaufbau zu www.ibiblio.org[152.2.210.81]:80... verbunden.

HTTP Anforderung gesendet, warte auf Antwort... 404 Not Found

12:14:06 FEHLER 404: Not Found.

```

Tja, sieht wohl so aus, als ob die Adresse falsch hinterlegt wurde....Oder das File existiert gar nicht, denn auf dem Server liegt nur die 5.0.48...

Ciao, Nono.

----------

## rac

Sorry, I don't understand German, but maybe this thread will help you.

----------

## nono

Hi,

thanx.... That solved the problem.

Cu, Nono.

----------

